# Deso sand wash camping question



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

I picked up a 6/29 Deso permit, and the screen cabins are all full. Wondering about rigging boats, then going back up the wash a ways to camp to hid from the bugs. Anyone use this tactic with success? Or anyone recall any good spots that are far enough, but not too far? I've only been in there once, and can't really remember if there was any potential to make this work. 

Thanks
Sam


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

Did you call and check? Rec.gov always says they're all booked. You need to call the BLM office in Price to reserve one (435) 636-3600. I just did for an early July launch, so thanks for the reminder.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't remember any good "campsites" that are reasonably close but there is some spots to pull off into and then just throw a paco on the ground.

We bought a big mosquito net and it saved us first night in the river. We would have used it at Sand Wash if we didn't have a cabin. Well worth every penny and packs down small.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZZZVYXW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

Did you just tie up that mosquito net in the trees?


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

bcpnick said:


> Did you just tie up that mosquito net in the trees?


Yes, but I always also carry 100' or so of cheap p-cord that I am not afraid to cut up and it has been set up using oars guyed out like a river wing and has been set up rigged off of the side of the pick-up on non-river trips.

There's no zipper so you just pick up the bottom. I thought this was better for keeping mosquitos out anyway.

Be aware though that these nets are "almost" disposable. They don't have real solid perimeter webbing that the loops are attached to. I've considered beefing ours up but it hasn't really been an issue so much as me just being a gear geek.

Last year on Deso, we ended up just letting the kids have it as a sanctuary and the adults covered up in DEET, long sleeves, long pants, and head nets. I think it was actually worse on the river. I let my 10 year old have the oars for a few while I vegged out and he rowed us right into a bush on the bank. A black cloud of blood sucking death came out of that thing and I rowed like a galley slave to escape. At least on shore you are prepared for the biblical plague... 

Seriously though, use DEET, I think the organic hippy bug stuff just makes them hungrier.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

MontanaLaz said:


> I don't remember any good "campsites" that are reasonably close but there is some spots to pull off into and then just throw a paco on the ground.
> 
> We bought a big mosquito net and it saved us first night in the river. We would have used it at Sand Wash if we didn't have a cabin. Well worth every penny and packs down small.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZZZVYXW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I had a smaller version of something similar but no trees to really string it from. We improvised with a couple of kitchen tables as the sides were only three feet or something like that. Way too hot to think about crawling into the tent. Even with the net it seemed like a lot of mosquitos got in the netting and were happily buzzing and munching away all night. One of the more challenging nights I have ever had on a river. Made Sandwash seem easy. And there is rock and sand but I don't remember thinking anything we saw would be a good campsite. June 16th of last year. 

I used more bug spray on that trip than in ten years of Middle Forking combined. My teenage daughter would get her butt sprayed before trying to use the toilet to lessen the bites. She was reacting to them as well and they would bump up pretty big, but usually gone later the same day. 

The Mozzies down there are no joking.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

MontanaLaz said:


> Yes, but I always also carry 100' or so of cheap p-cord that I am not afraid to cut up and it has been set up using oars guyed out like a river wing and has been set up rigged off of the side of the pick-up on non-river trips.
> 
> There's no zipper so you just pick up the bottom. I thought this was better for keeping mosquitos out anyway.
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/Bug-Baffler-Insect-Protective-Shirt/dp/B00F72ZGBY

The best part of the bug shirts it you can wear them as a base layer so you don’t have to sweat it out to cover up. Another added benefit is you can drink your favorit beverage right through the mesh. For the win, put a ball cap on under the hood to keep the mesh off your face.


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

There are a couple places up the canyon less than half a mile from Sand Wash. It is an area that has been used, and there may be some land-mines from people not in river mode without their groovers setup. Look on the north side of the road in Google earth and you can see an area. Other than that you are looking at a bit of a drive back up the wash.
Heed the mosquito warnings of others, but they are not so bad a bit up the canyon.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

bcpnick said:


> Did you call and check? Rec.gov always says they're all booked. You need to call the BLM office in Price to reserve one (435) 636-3600. I just did for an early July launch, so thanks for the reminder.


 This threw me for a loop this spring. It took me a while to figure out to call BLM. It did say it somewhere on the Rec.gov site, but it wasn't obvious and they need to quit advertising like they rent them. The lady at the BLM was super nice about getting me a cabin. Hopefully this is your problem. 

If I couldn't get a cabin for the night.......I'm old enough that I would rig the day before, drop the trailer, and drive back out to the nearest hotel for the night. :mrgreen: Get up early and head back in. There is a good Steak house as you get back up to the Highway. 

Things that have helped me deal with the bugs in the past. 
First is to drink a cap full of vinegar at the last gas stop before heading down in. (This is an old Boy Scout trick). When I get there, I put on my anti bug shirt and pants I bought at a local fly fishing shop. Next comes the head net. Last I spray any exposed skin with lots of Deet.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice, I did call the BLM, but no dice. Now it looks like we have one person who can’t get down there until morning of launch, so I’m actually thinking I’ll wait to drive in. Probably just take the closest hotel- takes me no time to load and go, as I haul my boat fully rigged, and just throw soft stuff in (well, for the sand wash road maybe I’ll put the cooler in the trailer instead of in the boat). Either way, I can be pulling away from the ramp in 30 minutes. Living on the edge for afternoon winds that first day though. Anyone with a motor looking for a Deso trip?


----------



## Dsuth82 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone tried a thermacell on Deso? I've never used one, but have heard they are miraculous from folks who do a lot of stuff in AK.


----------



## Litig8r (Mar 23, 2011)

*thermacells*



Dsuth82 said:


> Anyone tried a thermacell on Deso? I've never used one, but have heard they are miraculous from folks who do a lot of stuff in AK.


We use thermacells on Deso every year. We swear by them. They've gotten a bit expensive, but they're worth every penny.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

My family and I had a great time last year. We stayed in the screen cabins at Sandwash. I am glad we did that as part of the experience but in the future I will spend the night before launch in the closest motel. Get up at 5:00 am for time to use a shower, get breakfast and drive in early enough to get to Jack Cr. 

That's what I would do if you have the cash for a motel.


----------



## xileff (May 27, 2009)

Might think about camping up by the airstrip: it's above the water, on top of an open mesa with a breeze, and within walking distance from the launch. Not sure it's legal, but if you go low-profile you probably won't be bothered.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Group consensus is hotel/up early/rig fast. Cross fingers that the W lets us get out of the worst of the bugs day 1.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm going in July. I'm advocating for rigging and checking the evening before launch, overnighting in screen cabin, and then launching as early as possible to go as long and far as possible the first day. Try to get as much of the worst mosquito zone behind us.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

markhusbands said:


> I'm going in July. I'm advocating for rigging and checking the evening before launch, overnighting in screen cabin, and then launching as early as possible to go as long and far as possible the first day. Try to get as much of the worst mosquito zone behind us.


+1 

I had to sit around last year waiting for everyone to be ready like two hours after we should have launched.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

markhusbands said:


> I'm going in July. I'm advocating for rigging and checking the evening before launch, overnighting in screen cabin, and then launching as early as possible to go as long and far as possible the first day. Try to get as much of the worst mosquito zone behind us.


+2. 

While I thought the mozzies at Sand Wash were challenging right at sunset they were nothing like that first night on the river. We camped at little amphitheater kind of place on river right. It was a gorgeous One of the very few times on a river trip that I thought I might have made a mistake. They did get better after that.


----------

